# Sumeike 0.7 just arrived



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

GM&BW on Amazon has Precise, Precise anti cold, and Sumeike with Prime shipping so when I saw this one was one day shipping I had to grab one. And a ten dollar frame just because but that gets here tomorrow. Kinda thinking of keeping the flat band frames for smaller ammo and leaving the big stuff for the 1842 loops. Once 4 o'clock rolls around it's time to start cutting and chrony-ing, hopefully I can get these 000 buck pellets over 250 without the need for a butterfly draw


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

If it's anything like the 0.65 you will love it


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

Only shot a couple over the chrony before hitting the basement to mangle an empty soup can but I'm already feeling a switch to flats in the near future. I cut 7.5" strips at 9mm-17mm and after tying was left with about 6.625" active length and right around 215 fps with an earlobe anchor, low 230's if I stretched them til they stopped. So maybe a few more mm on each end will bring me up to speed without drawing past the ear? Compared to 1842 loops at 6.3" active these are like pulling back air which may explain so few missed shots


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

Definitely looking forward to contributing some taper/speed results with a few different types of ammo so long as I can find the time. This place upped my sling skills by a mile, hopefully I can add something for any future noobs getting into the hobby


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

With what ammo did you get those speeds? Oh, you mentioned 000 buck pellets. How much do they weight? I would like to compare them to 3/8 steel.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You’ll find the Sumeike to be awesome. It’s got a nice smooth draw,about the same speed as gzk, and lasts forever. I’ve got several thicknesses for different styles and love the stuff. What could be easier than amazon?


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Is that the orange one? I think Sumeike might be my favourite rubber. I have the pink, apple green, grey white and orange ...and I love them all. Juicy smooth draws and snappy performance. Enjoy the elastic!!!


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

It’s silky stuff alrighty. Makes me feel like I should be wearing a tux.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Guys stop doing that. Now I have to get some 0.7 sumeike too... 
Btw, I tried sumeike 0.37, you heard well. Its an older version nod sumeike and its..... extremely good for 3/8 steel and 3/4 butterfly.


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for purchased the sumeike bands.

Could you please leave a product review if possible? We sourced it directly from the slingshot world cup champion.

have a look at the facebook page please

https://www.facebook.com/slingshotstore/photos/a.2417006585016783/2522320544485386/?type=3&theater



Projectile Pilot said:


> Only shot a couple over the chrony before hitting the basement to mangle an empty soup can but I'm already feeling a switch to flats in the near future. I cut 7.5" strips at 9mm-17mm and after tying was left with about 6.625" active length and right around 215 fps with an earlobe anchor, low 230's if I stretched them til they stopped. So maybe a few more mm on each end will bring me up to speed without drawing past the ear? Compared to 1842 loops at 6.3" active these are like pulling back air which may explain so few missed shots


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

This was done last September.

Two sets, 20-15 for 8 mm steel and 25-20 for 9,5 mm steel.

These band sets are made for comfortable target shooting (20+ m distance) and draw could be couple cm longer but then aiming suffers.


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

skropi said:


> With what ammo did you get those speeds? Oh, you mentioned 000 buck pellets. How much do they weight? I would like to compare them to 3/8 steel.


Pretty sure the weight difference between the two was less than a few grains but I'll have to check for sure when I'm home again. They're the Hornady in the box


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

JPD-Madrid said:


> Thanks for purchased the sumeike bands.
> Could you please leave a product review if possible?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/slingshotstore/photos/a.2417006585016783/2522320544485386/?type=3&theater
> ...


Sure, I can do that


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

Kalevala said:


> This was done last September.
> 
> Two sets, 20-15 for 8 mm steel and 25-20 for 9,5 mm steel.
> 
> These band sets are made for comfortable target shooting (20+ m distance) and draw could be couple cm longer but then aiming suffers.


Funny enough I just found that video the day I ordered while doing some final searches on a couple brands. That was a finding that got me leaning towards Sumeike a bit more


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

skropi said:


> With what ammo did you get those speeds? Oh, you mentioned 000 buck pellets. How much do they weight? I would like to compare them to 3/8 steel.


000 Buck = .36" = 70 grains

3/8" steel = 54 grains

3/8" lead = 79 grains

10 mm steel = 63 grains

10.5 mm steel = 73 grains


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

Oops, my mistake. I have the 00 buck pellets, 0.33"


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Projectile Pilot said:


> Oops, my mistake. I have the 00 buck pellets, 0.33"


That makes for an easier comparison for Skropi.

00 Buck = 54 grains

3/8" steel = 54 grains


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Nice, so with an easy 20/15 taper, the speed will be more than enough for target work with 3/8 steel!


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

Just tried a set of 20-17mm bands, I think at or maybe a touch under 5x elongation on a 32" draw and was getting 210-215 fps with 7/16" steel. The only shot taken with the buckshot registered 250 fps. So basically I'm getting the exact results as 1842 loops with what feels like almost half the draw weight. Skropi, I'd say with your given taper you should have your targets trembling with fear!


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

21-17mm with 5.75" active length, 31" draw using this black pinch grip frame, sends 7/16" steel at roughly 218 fps average. Didn't mean to cut such a short strip but figured for the sake of experimentation I'd cut a set of bands and see what life I get from about 5.39x elongation


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

21-11mm, same active length is producing the same velocity with a slightly lighter draw weight. Didn't keep a count on the last set before they broke but I'm going to empty my catch box for these and keep track


----------

